# The Beginners Pen contest Poll



## ldb2000 (Feb 15, 2010)

My crack team of Judges and I have finally chosen 3 of the entries for the Beginners pen contest . I must say all the entries were top rate and choosing just 3 was very hard . 

I want to Thank everyone who entered a pen in the contest .

The poll will close 11:53 PM on 2/22/10

Here's the top 3
From left to right ,

BobBerk , Majesty Comfort pen
Elizabethsdrinkard , Magic Potion Euro/Designer
cschimmel , Cholla Elegant Beauty


----------



## brookswife803 (Feb 19, 2010)

*SOB* No one wants to talk about our pens!  :*(


----------



## papaturner (Feb 19, 2010)

The choice is very difficult...........I`d tote either of them.
An outstanding job by all of you.


----------



## razor524 (Feb 19, 2010)

Very nice work people!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 19, 2010)

Just so we can stop Elizabeth from crying....I voted and it wasn't EZ.....They all deserve to be in the finals....


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 19, 2010)

Really is a hard choice.. some nice combinations, good shapes, fit, nice
finishes.

ok, my vote is for sale :tongue:


----------



## Pioneerpens (Feb 19, 2010)

i agree, it was a difficult choice...all fine looking pens!


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 19, 2010)

My vote has been cast, congrats in advance to the winner, whoever it turns out to be.


----------



## mredburn (Feb 19, 2010)

I voted but for some reason it wont let me vote more than once. How can I sell off votes and profit from this if I only get to vote once? I mean how fair is that?


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 19, 2010)

mredburn said:


> I voted but for some reason it wont let me vote more than once. How can I sell off votes and profit from this if I only get to vote once? I mean how fair is that?


 Shame, shame.  :biggrin::wink:


----------



## Brooks803 (Feb 19, 2010)

This is Elizabethsdrinkard writing on her fiances login. YEAH! See I knew I could get you all talking! I have no idea how I ended up in the finals with these guys especially with my poor photography skills. Some beauties here!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 19, 2010)

mredburn said:


> I voted but for some reason it wont let me vote more than once.



You need to change your profile. Where it asks what city you live in,
enter "Chicago" and it will let you vote again. :tongue:


----------



## BobBerk (Feb 20, 2010)

Feel honored just to get chosen out of all those great entries. Good luck to the other contestants. Will be interesting to see the final outcome.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 20, 2010)

All three are beautiful, hard to make a choice but I did.


----------



## toddlajoie (Feb 20, 2010)

I had voted right away when this thread was started, but as I'm new here and saw that the poll results were hidden, I thought that maybe comments were not sought, so I just voted and went on. The 3 selections are all top notch, as were all the others posted. I don't envy those who had to choose a top 3!!!


----------



## Brooks803 (Feb 23, 2010)

So when do we get to see the results???


----------



## mredburn (Feb 23, 2010)

The result are surely in, pehaps they (the judges) are just awaiting monetary compensation bids to declare the winner!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes , that's it ... The Judges want to be paid off.... err.... paid :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Just send the money to me ... IN CASH ... and I will make sure it goes to who deserves it the most :biggrin:

Just kidding !!!


Spent most of my free time for the last couple of days hugging the commode ... this "Cold from Hell" just won't go away . The weather around here hasn't helped either .
I will be posting the results soon ... and the poll for the modified cigar pen too .


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Beginning Pen Contest should work just like T-Ball. If you have the GUTS to post your work, you should all get a prize - the same prize. These are all GREAT works for beginners, but you might have missed some truly great works by making a competition out of it. All beginners should be required to post in the contest. That way we would know that we have a membership with the guts it takes to color outside the lines and all of us old turners might just be inspired to take a new risk or two.


----------

